# tiny worms



## monkeyboo (Jul 19, 2005)

I have tiny black worms in my 125. How do I get rid of them and how do they get there?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I had the same problem with little white worms. They looked a lot like mosquito larvae. All I did was throw some goldfish in my tank and they ate them all up within a day or less, because that wiggling motion is irresistable to them. Do you have any aggressive fish in your 125 that would kill the goldfish?
~Taylor~


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

i have some of those lil guys in my sand and deco. look like lil earthworms, really really hard to see, but i figure it can be kinda good. they eaty the crap my p's dont. and my p's are too blind to see them


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## monkeyboo (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah I have 4 reds in there. The goldfish wouldn't last long.


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

monkeyboo said:


> Yeah I have 4 reds in there. The goldfish wouldn't last long.
> [snapback]1122219[/snapback]​


Could put in enough goldfish to feed the reds and still have some left over to eat the worms :nod:


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

when i had little white worms in my jd tank i just turned up the heater to about 84-85 and did a 15% water change and they eventually started to go away i was told that the white worms are caused by overfeeding so you may want to also cut back your feedings......hope that helps ya out ....:nod:


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

FormulatedFire said:


> when i had little white worms in my jd tank i just turned up the heater to about 84-85 and did a 15% water change and they eventually started to go away i was told that the white worms are caused by overfeeding so you may want to also cut back your feedings......hope that helps ya out ....:nod:
> [snapback]1131865[/snapback]​


yep, they will go away with gravel vacs and less feeding..


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Scarface said:


> monkeyboo said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I have 4 reds in there. The goldfish wouldn't last long.
> ...


I only reccommended goldfish if he didn't have anything else in the tank. Even if there were extra goldfish by the time the reds were full, I wouldn't reccommend doing it, because you have a pretty high risk of parasites or diseases entering your tank.

I would just gravel vac until they go away, because they are't really hurting anything in the meantime.








~Taylor~


----------

